# Almost done for the show...



## SuperDave (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is a sampling of more show inventory: Current count is just over 40...

Hand Dyed Blue Maple Burl in Black Titanium






Curly Red Ash in Chrome... could not get the gloss to show in this picture to save myself[8D]





Red Celluloid Baron in Black Titanium





Hand Dyed Green Maple Burl in Chrome





Hand Dyed Red Maple Burl in Chrome





Working on the Dip Pens this weekend... display stands, tags, business cards re-done, website tuned up and, if time allows, another 6-10 mid-priced pens... as I was told checks and cash were the fare for the day...


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice.  looks like it will be a great show.  Your pens are beautiful.


----------



## TAFFJ (Feb 2, 2008)

The pens are great! Hope the show goes well!


----------



## R2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Dave they are all wonderful!!  That green is a real stunner!![^]


----------



## philb (Feb 2, 2008)

Great pens! and pictures!

What is the kit on the green one and curly red ash?


----------



## rhahnfl (Feb 2, 2008)

Lookin' real good. Good luck with the show. Would be neat to see pics of your set up for the show.


----------



## doddman70 (Feb 2, 2008)

They all look great!! nice job. good luck at the show


----------



## Tanner (Feb 2, 2008)

The pens look great!  The pictures are awesome and you finish is perfect!


----------



## Ligget (Feb 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, my favourite is the first Streamline in Blue Maple Burl and black titanium hardware, all are great though![]

Good luck for the show!

Phil they are Elegant American kits.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful pens, all of them.


----------



## louisbry (Feb 2, 2008)

All are beautiful pens. You are going to have a great display.  Hope the show does well.


----------



## fernhills (Feb 2, 2008)

Just wonderful work all around[]


----------



## wjskip (Feb 2, 2008)

Super pens!  Someday I hope that my pens and photos look that good.


----------



## sah6139 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice looking pens
Good luck with the show.

steve


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

geat looking inventory, but I have a feeling that you're going to need more that 40ish.....

I can see you closing up about noon to go make more pens.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 3, 2008)

Now they look great Dave!!


----------



## TowMater (Feb 3, 2008)

Great pens Dave.

I'd be very interested in hearing about how you go about dyeing your pens.

Todd


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice selection of pens. The blue Maple with Black Ti is awesome, great choice of kits to blank. That one won't last long, someone will snatch it up quick.
Good luck with the show.


----------



## csb333 (Feb 3, 2008)

Those pens look great...and the photos are among the best I've seen! Chris


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice start Dave...

They all look excellent..

I try and keep a show inventory at about 250-300 pens., get busy!![:0]


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> 
> Nice start Dave...
> 
> ...



Jim,

I have no idea what to  expect. This is a Juried Artist Invitational event of various media... so I am going in totally blind. I am not looking to get into any show circuits (which I don't think even exist in the NW...) and can only hope I can cover the two six hour days...[?]

...250-300 pens??!!


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TowMater_
> 
> Great pens Dave.
> 
> ...



Todd,

Thanks for the comments!

I apply the dye(s) using a Q-Tip with the lathe turning at a slow speed. I use a blow dryer to dry the blanks quickly. Apply additional dye if I want a darker color. Sand lightly so as not to remove too much color. Apply a CA finish and assemble.

Plan to do a pictorial once I get past the show and re-organize the shop.

Dave


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by csb333_
> 
> Those pens look great...and the photos are among the best I've seen! Chris



Thanks Chris,

It's taken a lot of effort over the past few months to get a "system" dialed in so I don't have to take 200 pictures to get a good one!


----------



## igran7 (Feb 4, 2008)

Very nice pens Dave.  I just live down the road from you in Clackamas.  If you don't mind me asking, where did you find a juried show?


----------



## karlkuehn (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, I really love that red cel with the Black Ti, that's a really sharp looking pen. Very sporty! You make some beautiful pens, Dave.


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by igran7_
> 
> Very nice pens Dave.  I just live down the road from you in Clackamas.  If you don't mind me asking, where did you find a juried show?



Joe,

The Three Rivers Art Guild is sponsering the event. They waived the Juried protocol for me, as I was invited specifically by one of the board members, who vouched for me.

I attached the PDF file of the postcard and the following text was on the back as well. Stop by and say hello

*Download Attachment:* 


 heART of Oregon postcard.pdf
82.12KB

heART of Oregon Art Show
A Museum Benefit filled with Art
Museum of the Oregon Territory
211 Tumwater Drive
Oregon City, OR 97045

Silent Art Auction to benefit the Museum
Friday, February 8th 7:00 p.m. to 9:00 p.m.
hors d'oeuvres and beverages $20
call Wynee for tickets 503.655.5574

Saturday & Sunday, February 9th & 10th
10:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Free Museum admission
30 professional artists showing and selling on the 3rd floor


----------



## igran7 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the information Dave.  I may stop by on Friday, I'd love to see your display.


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by igran7_
> 
> Thanks for the information Dave.  I may stop by on Friday, I'd love to see your display.



It's going to be fairly simple, as I am not gearing up for other shows, just treating this as a "one-shot-deal." Will try to make a decent display but have no intention of going all out.. 

I am getting the impression this is more than a typical Craft Show, more sedate I suppose, so I am going low key.

Dave


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 4, 2008)

...250-300 pens??!!
[/quote]

Yup...

This was my inventory before a show last October, I was at "about" 190 here, I added 40 more


----------



## igran7 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dave, I primarily sell my pens in a couple of shops here in Oregon & California & a few overseas.  I've never done a show before, nor have I seen one except in photographs.  Because the show is not a craft show but an "art" show I think your impression is spot on, low key is probably a good choice.  Each pen is a work of art and should be looked at as such, if you cluttered your table with 200+ pens it would be difficult to appreciate each individual piece.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Joe,

I also do juried shows, what I have found from my experience is that customers want choice, and if there is less than a "visual" amount of choice they sometimes feel that the presentation has already been picked over and they are left with what did not sell.

This is what my presentation looks like with about 200 pens






I understand though, if you place your market appeal at a specific level that you will only attract those looking for that niche of pen.  My approach is to appeal to a wider market.

I also have my work in a local art gallery.  What works there is not what works in the juried shows.  The gallery is more about preception and variety of choice is not as critical, precivied value is. My experience is that the gallery customers buy with different criteria, more on looks than anything else.  They are not worried about the "Picked Over" look on inventory.


----------



## igran7 (Feb 4, 2008)

Your display and pens very impressive Jim.  I have a lot to learn when it comes to shows.  One of these days I may take the leap and actually participate in one.  But as Dave mentioned earlier, there aren't many if any show circuits in the N.W. most of the shows around here are low end craft shows or Bazaars.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by igran7_
> 
> Your display and pens very impressive Jim.  I have a lot to learn when it comes to shows.  One of these days I may take the leap and actually participate in one.  But as Dave mentioned earlier, there aren't many if any show circuits in the N.W. most of the shows around here are low end craft shows or Bazaars.



You are very kind Joe, Thank You

I like to share what I know and offer any help if I can to those that can benifit from my experiences, it works for all of us to do just that.

I totally understand the Craft Show, Church Bizzare atmosphere as well, been there too...[)] (You want $35!!, I thought it was 35 cents!).[:0]

Geography does play a role in controlling what markets you can access, finding the "Good Ones" is the challenge.  


I have learnt a great deal here on IAP, trying to give back now is something I value


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 4, 2008)

Jim,

Nice presentations. I agree with both you and Joe. There are two different dynamics at play, based on the setting and target audience. On one hand, you want an air of artistic exclusivity (especially with all the higher end mix medias in one setting) and yet you do not want to look like a picked over craft display.

My approach is to be minimalistic but somewhat sophisticated in my display; thus I am going with a multi-tiered module display approach with all the pens displayed individually, so I can adjust the display as/if needed.

My goal is more for focus group type feedback, not sales; though sales are welcome. Also, gaining exposure as in investment in future sales is another goal.

Given that I was approached with barely a month to get ready, and was told to plan on bringing "about 40 pens" buy the Guild member, there is no way I could gear up for 250-300 pens and put together a display, etc...

In the old retail grocery days, they use to jack the prices up if inventory was running low... I even knew some produce managers to sprinkle cigarette butts on their displays to slow sales until more inventory arrived[}]... figuring the last thing they wanted was an empty shelf/display... don't know what I am going do, 'cause I don't smoke...


----------

